# I know I know It is crazy



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

So i have a ipod 3g 32 gb and a ipod 4th gen with the screen smashed. Is there anyway i could exchange the hardware in the touches so that my 3rd gen would have the cpu and gpu of the 4th gen?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry they are not compatible. :-( 

There is a couple reasons. 1. They are different resolutions. 2. The way they attach to the body is different. The 3rd Generation the front glass comes of the screen, the 4th generation they are "glued" together.

Basically they won't fit or attach.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This may help you to see why:

Gen 3 Screen Replacement Guide: Installing iPod Touch 3rd Generation Display - iFixit
Gen 4 Screen Replacement Guide: Installing iPod Touch 4th Generation Front Panel Replacement - iFixit


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

No what I'm asking if I can change the processor and gpu. So basically have the hdd screen and chassis of the 3rd gen and have the motherboard of the 4th gen for extreme performance since it won't have to push as many pixels.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, no you cannot. They are soldered to the logic board, and not compatible with each other.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

MartyF81 said:


> Oh, no you cannot. They are soldered to the logic board, and not compatible with each other.


so if i change the logic board could that work? and is the storage soldered as well?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

darcinator said:


> so if i change the logic board could that work? and is the storage soldered as well?


It won't work/fit. Basically no parts are transferrable between generations. I don't want to say "no" parts are because I am sure there is something... but 99% of the parts will not transfer. Probably screws are the only thing I can think of from the top of my head. They change layout slightly, screw hold points, battery size, logic board shape, etc...

These are very compact devices and every square millimeter is accounted for during design to make them so slim and compact. Even something as small as the "Home" button will not work between generations.

My suggestion would be to sell 1 broken model to get the money to buy the screen for the other.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Well thanks for the help. It The 3rd gem works fine. Just a little slow for my liking. I'm spoiled may my windows phone haha. Darn apple


----------

